# Fishing for catfish



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Me and a buddy of mine want to fish for some cat fish on escambia river. Can they be caught at Simpsons pier? I never fished up that way so I have no Idea where I can find some cat fish. We'll be out there a couple of days and we have a lot of rods. We will be bank fishing so if anyone could give me some tips on where to fish for them on Escambia river and what baits to use I would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

dude, give my friend steve a call. he runs steve's catfish farm up in walnut hill. great fishing, and all you gotta bring is hotdogsor whatever bait you wanna use.850-327-4020. be polite 'cos these are good down home farmers. anyway, i've caught blues and channels up to 15 pounds in there. there are 4 huge ponds to choose from. enjoy!!!


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. We are most likely going to fish simpson pier or near that area. I want to target catfish but my buddy wants to target other species of fish.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

The pier is pretty far down the river, I think they catchalot of salt water fish (reds, flounder, and specks) around there, but I'm not really sure because I've never fished that area.

I've caught a bunch of channel and blue cats on upper and lower escambia river on bush hooks, there's some big flatheads in there too.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

There's nothing like a Catfish pond for a guaranteed catch. I have a cousin in Mississippi that has a commercial pond not more then 20' behind his house,(not his) and the farmer will let us catch them...one stipulation...we HAVE to keep what we catch. Can't throw back due to a possibility of transferring a disease. Since I don't eat them:sick I don't fish it anymore.










Imagine theMosquitoes in the Mississippi HOT summer.:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats cool. Yeah if my buddy wanted to target catfish I'd probably go to a catfish pond. I am trying to find a place where we can catch catfish and other species. So is there a way I can get further up Escambia river to find catfish? Or the only way is by boat?


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

What about here? Or Do I still need to go further up Escambia?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

If u go past Jims fish camp by about 15 mintues and deeper into Milton u can probably catch some cats from shore where the park is just over the bridge past the ww2 memorial.


----------

